# New Doves!



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi!!


I finally got my pair of Ringneck doves and I love them! Though, I don't really know if they love me all that much. I don't really think they were held that much and don't really appreciate being held/petted but I'm hoping to get them used to me soon (any tips would be awesome) but for now they're just skittish 

Here they are! 








Adrian on the left, Jayden on the right









Adrian









Adrian, Jayden


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They are lovely! hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Aww, you've got a pretty pair. 

Don't worry if they don't like to be touched--a lot of doves don't. Even my two birds who I raised from babies don't always want to be touched (though they don't mind as much as my other birds.) Their parents are much less touchy-feely and just want to do their own thing and snoop around like crabby old cats. (Especially Edmund lol) It makes them happy to just hang out so I let them do what they want. (Plus, Ed and Lita are much too enamored with each other to care if I give them attention or to even really want my attention. I'm just happy to see them happy with their life together.  )


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, I forgot--tips for skittishness:

Start out talking to them in front of the cage. Always be careful of your movements and slow and gentle. Even the babies I've been handling since their eyes opened have a flight (prey) reaction if I move too quickly. (The last remnants of their survival instinct.) 
With new doves or parrots I've always read stories to them until they are comfortable with my voice and presence. (My old parrot used to love looking at the pictures too.) Sometimes I also sing to them. My doves like the flowier parts of The Lord of the Rings sound track hummed, and Frank Sinatra songs in an alto voice. (I think it's because it's similar to the tone they use with each other.) My old parrot Suzy used to like faster sillier songs like The Addams Family. 
Eventuallly, they get really comfortable with you hanging out in front of the cage. Then I start leaving my hand at the bottom of the cage like it's dead. After a while, I put some of their seed or a millet spray in the limp hand and just ignore it like it's not in the cage. With very shy birds it helps to not even look at them while they are being tempted with the snack. This can take a long time and a lot of quiet patience. But it can be an easy way to get them more and more comfortable with sitting near or even on your hand: (my little sister even does this with her zebra finches.)


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations...nice pair of doves! Is Jayden a Tangerine Silky? I agree with Libis...be calm and do things slow around your doves. Hand feeding a favorite treat will help them get used to your hands and is a sure way to tame them.

Dawn


----------



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

! Thank you guys for the help! I think I'll try those tips 

And Jayden is some sort of silky, yes, but the people I got them from just told me ringneck and nothing else D:


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

EmpireStateAru said:


> ! Thank you guys for the help! I think I'll try those tips
> 
> And Jayden is some sort of silky, yes, but the people I got them from just told me ringneck and nothing else D:


Yeah, he looks like a silky.  There aren't lots of breeds like in pigeons, so you can be pretty sure he's a silky. Tangerine refers to a specific color--sometimes color can be a bit hard to nail down (especially when they carry something recessive and you can only tell by their babies.) But here's a color chart to help you a bit (your bird with the dark ring on his neck is probably a blonde/fawn):

http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got some ringnecks as well. they are very sweet. 
I hope yours settle down soon. Thanks for posting the pictures.
Yours have better names. Mine are just called "Big Bird" and "Little Bird".


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

cookiebun said:


> I just got some ringnecks as well. they are very sweet.
> I hope yours settle down soon. Thanks for posting the pictures.
> Yours have better names. Mine are just called "Big Bird" and "Little Bird".


lol. Don't feel too bad. I usually try to find "good" names for my critters too and one of my birds is named "Baby" and another is named "Snowflake." (Usually I go with stuff like "Edmund," 
"Adelita," "Susan," etc.)


----------



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

Another thing...On Adrian (the male), it looks like he's got some feathers missing around his ear and so you can see the actual ear hole...is that normal?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

EmpireStateAru said:


> Another thing...On Adrian (the male), it looks like he's got some feathers missing around his ear and so you can see the actual ear hole...is that normal?


They're finishing up molting at this time of year (if you're in the Northern Hemisphere)--so that's probably what the deal is. I can see an ear here and there on my birds right now too. If it gets weird or anything though, maybe take a picture.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes...it is probably molting. I have some ears showing in my loft too...and feathers everywhere! 

Dawn


----------

